
Could Consciousness Come Down to the Way Things Vibrate? - laurex
https://interestingengineering.com/could-consciousness-come-down-to-the-way-things-vibrate
======
mythrwy
Very sloppy article.

It starts with philosophy, jumps around to a few scientific facts, then gets
to main point of "vibrations may make consciousness" (in new study posted last
year!). But two links are to article research gate article from 2011 (not last
year at all).

[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/263491208_Kicking_t...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/263491208_Kicking_the_Psychophysical_Laws_into_Gear_A_New_Approach_to_the_Combination_Problem)

Does that article even suggest what they are saying? Beats me. Probably beats
you too. Maybe they are banking on that?

And then, to top it all off, it ends up with "everything might be conscious
because everything vibrates!".

Just... bad. Sorry to say and no hate intended but come on! The world, the
internet does not need more trash. If you are going to take the time to write,
make it solid.

~~~
HNLurker2
Linked a school of life video the article was a red flag from the beginning

------
argulazi
Very refreshing to read an article about consciousness; that does not say it
is just an illusion.

------
coldacid
Leibniz would be pleased, it sounds like his monads might be making a
comeback.

